# what make-upbrand are you?



## Sanne (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm MAC!!!

try it out>>>http://quizilla.com/users/harleyquin...r  e%20You%3F/


----------



## amy (Mar 18, 2005)

MAC too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woot!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 18, 2005)

You are MAC!


YAAAAAY!

***fixed it for you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -admin


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm MAC! Woot Woot!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for fixing the post for me !!! =)


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm UD. grr


----------



## foreveratorifan (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm UD too


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 18, 2005)

it says that I am UD. Thanks


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 18, 2005)

Im ud as well :x


----------



## princess_jenilee (Mar 18, 2005)

Yay I'm MAC.  It was hard not to pick the "MACish" answer!! hehe


----------



## mandyjw82 (Mar 18, 2005)

im dior


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm MAC, too


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 19, 2005)

Hehe, of course!!!!

I'm a UD junkie, so that fits me to a tee!!!


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah, too bad I can't afford this!! Love it though...


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 19, 2005)

MAC of course.


----------



## solardame (Mar 19, 2005)

Ha, I'm UD.


----------



## Alison (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm Stila


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm urban decay. Never tried their products though, now I want to. haha


----------



## Jessica (Mar 21, 2005)

hip, hip hooray!!!
I'm a MAC baby!!


----------



## Janice (Mar 21, 2005)

Interesting!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 21, 2005)

I was UD. 
but I am MAC.


----------



## smilezlie (Mar 26, 2005)

im Bloom. :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:


----------



## amandamakeup (Mar 26, 2005)

Im Urban Decay!


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm Bloom.


----------



## user2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm a Dior!

But deep in my heart I know I belong to MAC!


----------



## sara13 (Mar 28, 2005)

I ended up being Dior, even though I don't like anything from this brand.  I'm a Stila girl


----------



## toropcheh (Mar 28, 2005)

Mine was Anna Sui, but since I've never used anything from Anna Sui, I'd like to think it was a glitch...


----------



## spyderfly10 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm a MAC child


----------



## Oonie (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## melozburngr (Apr 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I'm a Dior!

But deep in my heart I know I belong to MAC!_

 

I agree!  I got Dior, too, but I'm totally a MAC girl...


----------



## clairewear (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm Chanel.  

(not surprised, as that's pretty much all I've used for the past # of years, both skin care & make up).


----------



## dianadoll (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm a MAC girl


----------



## Luthien (Apr 18, 2005)

Another Stila girl here... but I am a true MAC addict.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 18, 2005)

It says im a Dior girl, I only use their mascaras, lipglosses (only cause they were a gift) and I have one eye shadow pallate other than that I'm a MAC girl at heart!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you ask me their colors can not compare to MAC.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 19, 2005)

HAHAHA I'm chanel and I don't even own chanel stuff...


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 28, 2006)

Mine said Stila.  I don't like Stila.  I own mostly MAC, Paula Dorf, Lancome, L'Oreal & Clinique and a few items from others, except Stila.


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm dior, but i b elong to mac


----------



## karen (Apr 28, 2006)

You are Urban Decay!

 Take this quiz!


Quizilla | Join | Make a Quiz | More Quizzes | Grab Code


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsdivajen* 
_





Yeah, too bad I can't afford this!! Love it though..._

 
me too.


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm Anna Sui.  Strangely enough I do like the products but I'm more of a MAC/ NARS person in reality.


----------



## luminious (Apr 28, 2006)

I got Bloom and I never even heard of that before.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 28, 2006)

You are MAC!

 Take this quiz!


Quizilla | Join | Make a Quiz | More Quizzes | Grab Code


----------



## m1zz_sh0rty (Apr 28, 2006)

You are Anna Sui!

I actually really like Anna Sui stuff. Not bad!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 28, 2006)

I got MAC! 
This is one quiz were the result came out accurate.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 28, 2006)

MAC baby!  What a surprise that was


----------



## user3 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm Bloom


----------



## Vicky88 (Apr 28, 2006)

Stila apparently... I refuse to believe it though


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 28, 2006)

i got MAC!! lol


----------



## user79 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## poddygirl (Apr 29, 2006)

MAC for me ...


----------



## Throwaway Style (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm Urban Decay. 
I feel like i'm kinda a mix betwen UD and MAC. haha.


----------



## Isis (Apr 30, 2006)

Funny. I don't own a single scrap of Dior cosmetics and I can't stand the packaging lol (it's so out-dated)


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Apr 30, 2006)

Mac!!


----------



## Urbana (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## stockham (May 1, 2006)

I took it twice because some of the questions i woul give 2 answers to so i'm a combination of Anna Sui and Bloom!


----------



## Jeannine8 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## user2 (May 1, 2006)

Nowadays I'm:





You are Urban Decay!

 Take this quiz!


Quizilla | Join | Make a Quiz | More Quizzes | Grab Code


----------



## aziajs (May 1, 2006)

I am MAC.  I wish they had a NARS result.  I think I would have been that too.  It would be something like:






*You believe there are no rules when it comes to beauty; whatever makes you look and feel good is right.  You gravitate toward that which allows you to be classic and yet fashion-forward and innovative, that which allows you to express your individual beauty.  You could be best decribed as classic yet modern, luxurious yet chic.*


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 2, 2006)

I'm a MACcie


----------



## a914butterfly (May 3, 2006)

i'm a MAC!!!


----------



## Life In Return (May 4, 2006)

You are Urban Decay!

 Take this quiz!


Quizilla | Join | Make a Quiz | More Quizzes | Grab Code


----------



## baybee-cee (May 4, 2006)

hm...im Urban Decay...LOL i never ever looked at their makeup before....maybe i should start..


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm UD and never tried this brand. I always buy mac but when i read the description i think i'm bloom or stila...but i love this test!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 20, 2006)

Mac!!


----------



## Jaim (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess_jenilee* 
_Yay I'm MAC.  It was hard not to pick the "MACish" answer!! hehe _

 

Hahaha, I agree. Something tells me I subconsciously picked all the answers that I knew would lead me to MAC!


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 20, 2006)

i'm a mac girl but i really thought i would end up being dior


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm MAC!!!  (no surprise)


----------



## Pei (Jun 21, 2006)

You are C. Dior!

 Take this quiz!


Quizilla | Join | Make a Quiz | More Quizzes | Grab Code

Ironically, I never took a liking to their stuff...
I'm at MAC girl at heart!


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jun 21, 2006)

well im Dior and Urban Decay but i dont own any of either and I figured id get at the very least Chanel cuz I own 3 Brushes and Mac but ohh well...lol


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am Anna Sui....um..ok!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 22, 2006)

i'm a MAC girl too


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 22, 2006)

Haha took the Quiz... and looky here.... Go figure


----------



## tania_nia (May 6, 2007)

I took this twice and so I'm between MAC and Anna Sui which is cool because I am the type of girl who doesn't wear sweatpants in public!


----------



## KAIA (May 6, 2007)

I can be Dior, but i'm still a MAC girl..


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 7, 2007)

i'm Mac too!!!


----------



## whiteflorals (May 7, 2007)

I'm Stila.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 7, 2007)

I got UD.


----------



## amelia.jayde (May 7, 2007)

You are Urban Decay!

 Take this quiz!


Quizilla | Join | Make a Quiz | More Quizzes | Grab Code


----------



## VeronikaJ (May 7, 2007)

I was Chanel...never used a Chanel product in my life.  Interesting and fun little quiz though.  I was honest when I answered and I figured I wouldn't be "M.A.C"


----------



## redambition (May 7, 2007)

Chanel. I have never owned any Chanel makeup.


----------



## sharyn (May 7, 2007)

I'm UD...

I like UD but my heart belongs to MAC


----------



## Esperanza (May 7, 2007)

I'm UD :huh2: 

I only own the Gypsy Den face case and a pleather pencil but honestly, I'm not really in this brand (too much glitters in their products and not enough long-lasting e/s imo).


----------



## Willa (May 7, 2007)

Seems like I'm a bloom one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didn't even know about this brand before... lolll
http://www.bloomcosmetics.com


----------



## DevinGirl (May 7, 2007)

*<----------*


----------



## user79 (May 8, 2007)

MAC for me as well.


----------



## Showgirl (May 8, 2007)

I came out MAC.


----------



## hoemygosh (May 8, 2007)




----------

